# Making sure we get it right



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok, this is a section I never expected to visit. But here I am. As the saying goes; unpleasant brown stuff happens. We had a little 'accident' and have ended up with possibly 5 pregnant rats. We are expecting the litters to arrive around 28th dec. the subject isn't completely alien to me as I have looked into it in the past. We have assistance of a pedigree breeder which half the females came from originally but it would be nice to make sure we get all the advice and help we need to make sure it goes as smoothly as possible.As you can imagine, we're expecting more rats than we can imagine. All the females are first time mums and are roughly around 1yr old give or take a month or so. 4 of the mums are housed together, the othe is housed with two unpregnant females. We are 100% definate on one rat being pregnant, the other 3 are a very good possibility and one is a maybe because we haven't seen any known signs so far. We have two glass aquariums we plan on using and one spare rat cage reasonably sized. I am in progress of buying two more for birth when I find something suitable. One of the spare larger cages will be used when the litters become big enough. I have already been spreading word asking if anyone will be interested. I will start weighing the females today.I've read up on diet, complications, weening, sexing, seperating all mothers... Man, what a nightmare!!! LolSo purpose of this thread is if I need you I can just jump I , you know what's happening and I can hopefully be given advice as I need it! Also... Prepare yourselves cos I will photo bomb you with pictures as soon as their born!!! Haha!!!:/


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh gosh that will be a lot of rats! Best wishes that everything goes smoothly and your momma rats stay nice and healthy


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

CrazyRatLady said:


> Oh gosh that will be a lot of rats! Best wishes that everything goes smoothly and your momma rats stay nice and healthy


Thanks! Hoping... *hoping* that because its their first litters they will be small. But even so we are preparing for over 50!! Lmao!!It all happened because one of the girls has become an escape artist and was accidentally put back in the wrong cage. So while the boys were out writing their excersize she broke lose and let everyone else out while she was at it :/


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry not writing *having. iPhone autocorrect strikes!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Wait, what exactly happened?

Typically as you've said first time moms have smaller litters, though of coarse what a small litter is depends on the female and the line. 

you said some of them came from a breeder? Are you talking with her/him about this? This is a very series issue especially for the breeder. I'm shocked she isn't asking for them all back or requesting you spay all females or neuter all your males.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

LightningWolf said:


> Wait, what exactly happened?Typically as you've said first time moms have smaller litters, though of coarse what a small litter is depends on the female and the line. you said some of them came from a breeder? Are you talking with her/him about this? This is a very series issue especially for the breeder. I'm shocked she isn't asking for them all back or requesting you spay all females or neuter all your males.


I told you what happened in my second reply. We put the wrong girl in the wrong cage and she opened the cage door, letting the other girls out while the boys were out.I can't comment much for the breeder as I've never met her, but from what I gather she's a sound girl. Yeah, she's mad with the OH (who bought them from her) but he's been in regular contact with her since he got them and she trusts he's a good owner.We just weighed them all anyways. One girl in particular has doubled in weight. Some haven't gained anything at all and some not much. Early days anyways. Only one rat at this point is 100% confirmed! As stressful and hectic as I anticipate it, I'm actually looking forward to it


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a little worried about one of the possible mums. She has become sort if depressed. She doesn't look happy at all. She is no longer playful since we discovered the possibilities of them bring pregnant. She just curls up and sleeps when in her cage and when out she prefers to hide rather than socialise. She is the alpha rat. The rest are all fine, playful, mischievous and active.I'm pondering if there's need for a vet visit. Health wise (physically) she appears fine, still eating and drinking as normal. But she just simply isn't herself.


----------

